# A-Scow Racing Photos



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

I spent Labor day with friends on Pewaukee Lake, Pewaukee, Wisconsin (yes, longtime home of Harken) and snapped a few shots of the A-Scow races.

It was gorgeous sailing weather, so we took the runabout out near the race committee boat and enjoyed the show as the scows jockeyed for position and changed sails around the marks.

Enjoy!

The full album is here:

*20070902 Labor Day on Lake Pewaukee*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/howardroark/sets/72157601940883724/



> About the A-Scow
> Dating back to the late 1800's, the A scow is the largest, fastest, and most powerful of all the scows. The A scow has enjoyed a resurgence in competitive racing since it was retooled in 1979 and the class is now stronger than ever. Although the same basic size and shape as the original 1890's boats, it has modern, sophisticated rigging and gear needed to make this incredible boat perform and last for years. Clocked at over 25 MPH, this rocket ship is not for the novices. It requires practiced crew of 6 to handle this scow - the ultimate boat in scow racing
> 
> The A-Scow fleet is not made up of right-thinking individuals. This 38-foot, surfboard shaped monster weighs the same as the Melges 24 does, but flies around 1800 feet of downwind sail, and there's no keel. They capsize, fairly frequently - and they absolutely fly. A's have been clocked at 30 knots, and they'll do 15 without much drama.
> ...


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

Great pics, lots of canvas flying, looks like a real hoot.


----------

